# Puppy color changes?



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She looks a lot like our girl did. She had a English cream dad and golden color mom. She really didn't change much from the day we brought her home. In a little bit I can post a picture from when we got her and her now if you want?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe is the light colored girl in my signature picture. Let me find one when she was a baby.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Here is Chloe as a baby. Her older picture is in my signature.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Here is Duke as a puppy and now at 10 months old.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Here is Bailey at about 10 weeks and now at 1.5 years. He has remained a very light golden


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

See the photos in my signature for Abby at 14 weeks, and one year later.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Our Bayleigh as a puppy & sharing her color before she went totally snow faced and one a few years ago(with the baby she was 2)I'm still not sure what color Dory will end up, but she's fairly light. 

Adding dory as a young pup and more recent as a 4 month old


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer at 8 weeks and at 14 months.


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

I love that picture of Kaizer at 14 months. Who, me???


----------



## cath1024 (May 16, 2016)

All of your goldens are just beautiful! So it looks like they can vary so much as they get older ... looks like my Baylee is going to be on the lighter side.... i was just curious as dad was pretty dark but with mom being 50/50 British cream /American she may have taken in more of moms British cream color. Here is a picture of mom and dad.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I would say there is a good chance she will be the color of her mom.


----------



## Oakley's Momma (Apr 28, 2016)

My Oakley was very light but golden ears. Just now at 6 months his adult coat is coming in and it is golden. I thought he would stay very light but he is a beautiful golden. I assume he may even darken a little as he gets older.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oakley's Momma (Apr 28, 2016)

Oakley's Momma said:


> My Oakley was very light but golden ears. Just now at 6 months his adult coat is coming in and it is golden. I thought he would stay very light but he is a beautiful golden. I assume he may even darken a little as he gets older.
> 
> 
> 
> ...















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntingwife02 (Aug 12, 2016)

They do change color as they get older. Every puppy is a little different from my experience. We have a field (red) female and used a creme stud. I will post a few pictures of the puppies and how they look now. 









Stud








Dame








Norman from 2014 litter 








Norman now 








Norman now








Jaxin from 2014 litter








Jaxin now








Ellie (our keeper) from 2014 litter








Ellie now laying with Mom

Ellie continued to get darker until she was 1 1/2. She is almost as dark as mama dog now. The ears are a great way to predict their final coloring. Some puppies end up with darker ears than coats though, or they have very light high lights with a darker top coat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

aesthetic said:


> Kaizer at 8 weeks and at 14 months.


Holy Moly! I always think of Kaizer as small when I see your signature. he's such a handsome boy!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Rilelen said:


> I love that picture of Kaizer at 14 months. Who, me???


I love that picture too, it's the face he gives us when we make him leave something. I suppose it sums up his personality pretty well.



smp said:


> Holy Moly! I always think of Kaizer as small when I see your signature. he's such a handsome boy!


Thank you!! I love that pic of him from 8 weeks. When I first took it, i actually didn't like it at all. Then he got big and now it's one of my favorites from his puppyhood.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Also, color can be a funny thing. These two pictures were taken within 13 days of each other. The first was taken July 17, 2016, the second was taken July 30, 2016. Same dog, different colors. Kaizer is the product of a red colored dam and a light gold sire and in different lighting, he changes color. The first pic was taken inside at night, the only light source being our kitchen lights. The second picture was taken outside in the evening (around 8:15pm) in natural lighting. I have pictures of him in the broad daylight where he looks red-gold, and pictures where he looks light as heck. 

I can guarantee that whatever color your pup ends up being will be your favorite color though.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Love that picture of Ellie and her Mom!! Who knew?? Would never have guessed, she would have gone red. I agree with Aesthetc. Bodie's Dad is red and Mom is a dark honey. Sometimes i think he's red and others, dark blonde. Love that pic of Kaizer too. Very expressive!


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Ripley's mom was a dark red "american" golden and his dad was a white "english cream" golden. Here is how he turned out . When we first got him, he was very light and he continued to darken for a couple of years.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer kinda looks like Ripley did a year - same golden color on the body and white belly and feathers.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Ask and you shall receive... 9 week old Link and 8 month old Link.


----------



## Brixton319 (Jun 17, 2016)

My boy is still only about 5 months old. I know that he maybe just got to as dark he is now about 3 weeks ago. I think your puppy will be a bit on the lighter side like a cream color.


----------

